# Safari comment désinstaller plugin click to load



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé il y a un certain temps différents plugin pour Safari et Firefox

il y en a un qui m'énerve et que je souhaiterai désinstaller, c'est un plugin qui bloque l'ouverture de certaines "fenêtres" flash (ou videos)

cela donne un encart gris avec inscrit : plugin click to load

avez vous des idées pour désinstaller ce truc , je ne trouve pas ce que cela peut-être, ni où ???

Sinon, devrais-je réinstaller Safari et comment ?

merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Les plug-ins sont généralement installés dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins ou ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins.

1. Tu prends
2. Tu mets à la corbeille
3. Tu vides la corbeille

C'moon.


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les plug-ins sont généralement installés dans /Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins ou ~/Bibliothèque/Internet Plug-Ins.
> 
> 1. Tu prends
> 2. Tu mets à la corbeille
> ...



oui mais lequel ??

j'ai tout ça :

AdobePDFViewer.plugin
NPSVG3ReadMe.html
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
Java Applet.plugin
PDF Browser Plugin
Flash Player.plugin
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
nsIC3DPScriptablePeer.xpt
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
Cult3D folder
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
Quartz Composer.webplugin
Disabled Plug-Ins
Cult3D Moz Carbon Plug-in
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
Flash Player Enabler.plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
VLC Plugin.plugin
DRM Plugin.bundle
npdivx.xpt
flashplayer.xpt
Java Applet Plugin Enabler
NPSVG3Carbon
Windows Media Plugin.old
Windows Media Plugin


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

erual a dit:


> oui mais lequel ??
> 
> j'ai tout &#231;a :
> 
> ...


Comme je ne sais pas &#224; quoi sert ton fameux plug-in, je te met en rouge ceux que j'ai chez moi.
Note que le .html n'est pas un plug-in.


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

ça donne : et il faut cliquer pour lancer la video ou le flash


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Ben ?

Ta capture c'est YouTube, c'est du Flash. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un quelconque plug-in supplémentaire pour lire les vidéos de YouTube.  

Dans QuickTimePlayer>Préférences de QuickTime>Avancé : cocher Activer le contenu Flash.

C'moon.


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben ?
> 
> Dans QuickTimePlayer>Préférences de QuickTime>Avancé : cocher Activer le contenu Flash.
> 
> C'moon.



mais c'est activé !!

je ne trouve toujours pas d'ou vient cet encart gris ?? il faut à chaque fois cliquer pour que le flash ou la video se lance .....


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Dans les préférences de Safari, tu as la même chose que moi ?


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

oui oui


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Et bien l&#224;, je ne vois pas trop...

Mais, quelle est ta version d'OS X ?

Moi, je virerais cela :

NPSVG3ReadMe.html
nsIC3DPScriptablePeer.xpt
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
Cult3D folder
Cult3D Moz Carbon Plug-in
NPSVG3Carbon

Tu les mets sur le bureau et tu essaye si cela fonctionne.
Tu auras vite fait de rep&#233;rer le trublion.

C'moon.


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

10.4.8

et si je réinstalle safari ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2007)

Je viens d'&#233;diter au dessus.

Pas la peine de virer Safari. Au pire les .plist.

P.S. : pas trop confiance dans le plug-in VLC. Sur le net, ils n'en disent pas du bien.


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

j'ai effacé le fichier plist, enlevé un certain nombre de plugin

rien n'y fait ! 

il me reste :
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
Quartz Composer.webplugin
PDF Browser Plugin
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
Java Applet.plugin
Java Applet Plugin Enabler
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.webplugin
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin.plugin
Flash Player Enabler.plugin
flashplayer.xpt
Flash Player.plugin
DRM Plugin.bundle
DivXBrowserPlugin.plugin
Disabled Plug-Ins
AdobePDFViewer.plugin


----------



## erual (12 Janvier 2007)

J'ai trouvé  

ça venait de Stand 

dans le menu Stand Load plug-in manualy était activé !


----------

